# [Xorg] Leds du clavier HS (resolu)

## Shyne

Bonjour,

Je post ici car toutes mes recherches n'ont données aucun resultat. (désolé si la reponse se trouve déja quelque pars sur le forum)

Voila des que je lance le serveur X les voyants de mon clavier ne fonctionnent plus. Si je switch sur le tty1 tout redevient normal.

Alors je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est un bug avec Xorg ou Kde. J'ai essayé de chercher du coté de xorg.conf mais rien ne m'a paru bizarre...

Je vous laisse constater:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "ViewSonic"

        ModelName    "VP231wb"

        HorizSync    30-92

        VertRefresh  24-85

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "LG"

        ModelName    "26lc55"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 7900 GS"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "MCP61 SMU"

        BusID       "PCI:0:1:3"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Card0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

#       Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

#       Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "True"

        Option          "RenderAccel"           "True"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       8

                Modes       "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       16

                Modes       "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       24

                Modes       "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       8

                Modes       "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       16

                Modes       "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       24

                Modes       "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Coté Kde je ne sais pas trop ou et quoi chercher ^^

J'utilise la version 3.5.8, kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 ~amd64 & Baselayout-2 (à noter que le probleme était deja present avec le version stable)

Qu'en pensez vous?Last edited by Shyne on Thu Dec 13, 2007 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Bug connu de xorg-1.4  :Wink: 

----------

## Shyne

Quelle reactivitée  :Laughing: 

Ca me rassure dans un sens, je pensais avoir oublié quelque chose.

Je vais peut etre revenir à la version stable en attendant.

Merci à toi guilc   :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Redonnez une utilitée à vos LEDs de clavier!  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Shyne

 *truc wrote:*   

> Redonnez une utilitée à vos LEDs de clavier!  

 

Oui pourquoi pas ^^

C'est marrant je connaissais blink mais ca c'est encore plus inutile (et pour moi loin d'etre indispensable^^)

----------

## Pixys

chez moi, le bug est résolu avec la version 1.4.0.90 de xorg-server.

----------

## titoucha

Tu l'as trouvée où cette version moi je m'arrète à la version 1.4-r2.

----------

## xaviermiller

vu sur planet gentoo  :Wink: 

en testing dans ~arch  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

 *truc wrote:*   

> Redonnez une utilitée à vos LEDs de clavier!  

 

j'adore je suis fan   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Shyne

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> chez moi, le bug est résolu avec la version 1.4.0.90 de xorg-server.

 

Oui effectivement, elle tombe bien cette maj   :Wink: 

Pas besoin de downgrader du coup.

----------

## titoucha

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu l'as trouvée où cette version moi je m'arrète à la version 1.4-r2.

 

Je l'ai trouvé, mon arbre portage était mal synchronisé.

----------

## xaviermiller

oh joie  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ah enfin, ne pas voir ces leds fonctionner correctement j'avais toujours l'impression que mon PC étais planté   :Razz:  ça me rappelais trop Windows   :Laughing: 

Il a bien traîné ce bug quand-même !

----------

